# trolling motor help



## frankski5 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a bow mount motor trolling motor on my bay boat that i would like to take off and on for the gheenoe as well. Anybody made or knows where to purchase a mount that has the "trap door" style clamp.All i can find for gheenoes is people putting stern mount style on front. Doesnt make sense for me to buy another trolling motor when i have a brand new one on other boat.


----------

